# Verano engine swap?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

So, who's going to be the first to contemplate a Verano engine swap? 

2013 Buick Verano Turbo packs 250 HP, available six-speed manual

The Buick Verano Turbo Just Slapped Your Grandma In The Face

250 hp, 260 ft/lbs and there's likely a tune for it waiting. I bet the subframes are the same, so besides swapping the whole subframe right over and swapping intercoolers (or adding a custom one), then making the electronics play nice, one wouldn't have to do too much out of the ordinary to make a 3000 lb Eco MT with 250 hp. Screw a bigger turbo, just yank a Verano engine, transmission, and subframe!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Turbo upgrade.....around $3k. Verano engine, transmission, subframe, electrical work....my guess around $10k. Would be cheaper to just buy the 2.0L turbo motor and transmission and swap it.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Or just trade in the Cruze for the Verano lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

When i was in California, we had the Verano as a Rental and that thing hauled ass and it was just the base model. Was pretty happy with it.




SkullCruzeRS said:


> Or just trade in the Cruze for the Verano lol.


Anybody can do that lol, and it could be cheaper... :\


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

iKermit said:


> When i was in California, we had the Verano as a Rental and that thing hauled ass and it was just the base model. Was pretty happy with it.Anybody can do that lol, and it could be cheaper... :\


Sounds cool except the Cruze is better looking, lighter, and the LTZ RS outhandles it...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Sounds cool except the Cruze is better looking


Yup


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Might be cheaper but
it won't be a sleeper...



ErikBEggs said:


> Sounds cool except the Cruze is better looking, lighter, and the LTZ RS outhandles it...


Is it still going to be lighter and out handle it with a heavier engine/trans?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Turbo Verano is going to have upgraded suspension & brakes to match the power. If you're going to have some fun in that car, it's needed to keep some semblance of safety. 

The way all the different modules (BCM, PCM) talk to each other, I wouldn't even want to try a swap. Not worth the effort, IMO.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...simply BUY a *Verano* and slap a *Cruze*-nameplate on it's hood & trunk, it'll be a lot cheaper & quicker process!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> Sounds cool except the Cruze is better looking, lighter, and the LTZ RS outhandles it...


The Cruze is better looking in the front end only, the rear of the Regal is BAD ASS.

And the handling part can be fixed easily lol.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I was actually contemplating this when the warranty runs out. I have had swaps done on non-sister models successfully, so I feel that this can be performed without too many issues.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> I was actually contemplating this when the warranty runs out. I have had swaps done on non-sister models successfully, so I feel that this can be performed without too many issues.


The Verano is a Cruze chassis and suspension, so everything "should" bolt right up. Well, in the realm of completely hypothetical engine swaps and viewing it through a lens of optimism, it "should"...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Well being that we have LS1 powered 240's, SR20 powered civics, F20c powered 86's, and 2jz powered Genesis... anything is possible.
All depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Makes you wonder if the Cruze is going to get a performance variant any time soon. I would imagine the Verano Turbo may not hit the rental fleets and may be a low volume production vehicle. The good part is its a Buick and a large percentage of owners may be work-commuting Boomers (so the chance of vehicle molestation is minimal). I would think in 3 years the engine could be had for about 3-4k and the trans around the same.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's so much room under the hood that I'm sure they had *something* in mind when they designed it 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...has everybody "overlooked" the fact that GM has made all the computers in these cars 'serialized' so if you swap one out, you have to swap ALL of them or they won't _talk & play_ together? Now, THAT can get expen$ive!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...has everybody "overlooked" the fact that GM has made all the computers in these cars 'serialized' so if you swap one out, you have to swap ALL of them or they won't _talk & play_ together? Now, THAT can get expen$ive!


D'oh! I knew something seemed too easy about this...:cussing:


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...see page 6 (right side column) of the Februrary (Vol. 14, No. 2) issue of GM's *TechLink™* on-line magazine:

http://enterthezone.net/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/february_techlink_2012.pdf


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Or just trade in the Cruze for the Verano lol.


My thought exactly , Why go through all the hassle of synking all those computers , The tranny is probably different too .
Maybe they could do a REAL RS with the 2.0


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

wallbngr said:


> My thought exactly , Why go through all the hassle of synking all those computers , The *tranny is probably dif*ferent too .
> Maybe they could do a REAL RS with the 2.0


...interesting, the *6T45* automatic transmission is physically/functionally *identical*, it's just a "heftier" version of the *6T40* automatic in our Cruzes (uses 3/4"-chain instead of 1/2"), although its TCM _may_ be programmed differently.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Why not trade for a Verano? I would say because the Cruze looks better from the exterior, plus loads of aftermarket support. The Buick looks like a sleeper but its just too soft. I guess we will have to wait until the Astra Sedan gains steam in Europe before we see any available upgrades.


----------

